# What type of plants should I use with my Tropheus?...



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

I seen some tank setups with Tropheus and live plants, and I was wondering what would be some good plants to use. I know java fern is always good, but I would like to hear some other ideas.. Thanks


----------



## angustami (Nov 19, 2009)

Anubis works for me...


----------



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, I will try them... anyone else have any good luck with other plants?


----------



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

Anubias and any member of the "onion plant" family. Trophs won't touch them.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I've used watersprite in the past. They will eat it but if you have enough light it grows faster than they can eat it. I had my tank next to a window when I had it.


----------



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

bossfish said:


> I've used watersprite in the past. They will eat it but if you have enough light it grows faster than they can eat it. I had my tank next to a window when I had it.


good luck


----------



## Ting Fung (Sep 24, 2006)

i hear someone said "live plant can't put into high ph(8.0) water" is it true?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Plants need time to adapt to high pHs and hardness, so many you buy will shed leaves and even die if put strait into a Tropheus tank. This can take days or weeks starting in the water they were grown in and slowly increasing the hardness and pH.
Personally I would use artificial plants then you can concentrate on getting the water and conditions perfect for Tropheus (live mainly in areas without plants though there are exceptions I think to this) rather than modify conditions to keep live plants going.

There are plants in Lake Tang that can stand pHs up to 9 and conductivity of 600 but they are rather hard to get hold of and tend to live at river mouths and muddy bays etc not the typical Tropheus habitat.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dunno if this helps but a "short" list of plants from the lake.

Chara brachypus
Chara brachypus var. tanganyikae
Chara zeylanica
Nitella mucronata
Cladophora crispata
Cladophora inconspicua
Riccia fluitans
Ricciocarpus natans
Equisetum ramosissimum
Ceratopteris cornuta
Azolla nilotica
Azolla pinnata var. africana
Marsilea coromandelina
Marsilea diffusa
Marsilea minuta
Burnatia enneandra
Limnophyton obtusifolium
Pistia stratiotes
Commelina nodiflora
Cyperus alopecuroides
Cyperus alternifolius
Cyperus articulatus
Cyperus haspan
Cyperus laevigatus
Cyperus latifolius
Cyperus maculatus
Cyperus papyrus
Cyperus richardii var. angustior Steudel
Fimbristylis complanata
Fimbristylis exilis
Fuirena glomerata
Fuirena pachyrrhiza
Kyllinga buchananii
Pycreus mundtii
Hydrilla verticillata (L. f.)
Ottellia lancifolia
Ottelia scabra
Ottelia ulvifolia
Vallisneria aethiopica
Lemna paucicostata
Spirodela polyrhiza
Najas horrida
Najas marina subsp. armata Linnaeus
Echinochloa crus-pavonis
Echinochloa pyramidalis
Echinochloa nubica
Hemarthria natans
Leersia hexandra
Oryza barthii
Phragmites mauritianus
Vossia cuspidata
Potamogeton filiformis
Potamogeton pectinatus
Potamogeton schweinfurthii
Hygrophyla auriculata
Ageratum conyzoides
Conyza stricta
Erlangea vernonioides
Ethulia conyzoides
Gnaphalium luteo-album
Senecio abyssinicum
Spilanthes acmella
Ceratophyllum demersum
FMyriophyllum spicatum
Utricularia exoleta
Utricularia inflexa
Utricularia stellaris
Nymphaea Calliantha
Nymphaea capensis
Nymphaea coerulea
Nymphaea lotus forma
Nymphaea mildbroedii
Nymphaea ovalifolia
Ludwigia stolonifera
Polygonum senegalense
Polygonum setosolum
Polygonum pulchrum
Trapa natans var. bispinosa Linnaeus
Phyla nodiflora


----------



## Ting Fung (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks for the information


----------



## phinex (Feb 4, 2010)

god info


----------



## TheFishFactory (Jan 28, 2010)

Vallineria gigante, Crinum calamistratum and Anubias Heterophylla are what I use.


----------

